# Custom Vanity License Plates-Any Scale



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi guys,
I am offering License Plates made to your specifications for your scale models, diecasts, Promo's, Toys etc. Any Scale any subject,phrase, or number. Euro plates for your Import models. If interested contact me.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

These are full 4 x 6 inch sheets of useable images, for multiple vehicles in multiple scales based on your requirements.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Cool idea Ductape! I'm surpised nobody's posted...
This kind of personalised detail would really set off a model!

Chris.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

x2, how long will these be around for?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

SoleSky,
As long as I keep getting orders for 'em. I put some on display at my local Hobbytown USA, and I can't keep up with the orders. I should clarify my pricing, for a matched set (Front and Back) I only ask $2.00 to cover the cost of materials and mailing. A full 4 x 6 sheet of images, $5.00. I have Paypal as soon as I figure out how to post a link you can pay that way. I do cash also, I ask that you place any currency between a sheet of paper and use a security envelope.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow good deal, I'll PM you if I figure out a good license plate name for the cuda I'm working on


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Ductapeforever said:


> I do cash also, I ask that you place any currency between a sheet of paper and use a security envelope.


The scale custom license plates are a great idea. But sending cash through the mail? Remember the old common-sense advice: Never eat at a place called Mom's, never play poker with a man called Doc, and NEVER, NEVER, NEVER send cash through the mail. Personal check, bank money order, postal money order, credit card, PayPal -- ANYTHING but cash!


----------



## BudJ63 (Nov 11, 2001)

scotpens said:


> ..... Never eat at a place called Mom's, never play poker with a man called Doc, and NEVER, NEVER, NEVER send cash through the mail. Personal check, bank money order, postal money order, credit card, PayPal -- ANYTHING but cash!


You forgot "Never play pool with anyone whose first name is the name of a city."


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't like cash through the mail either. I'm at a loss as how to exactly use Paypal, I've set up my account but don't have a web site where I could embed the code for placing a payment button on line. They say I can do Invoiceing payment. At Hobbytown, I don't have this problem, they take payments for me.


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

Well, if it's 2-5 dollars I don't think anybody would think of it being anything different than a normal letter, if you don't give people a reason to look then they won't.


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> I don't like cash through the mail either. I'm at a loss as how to exactly use Paypal, I've set up my account but don't have a web site where I could embed the code for placing a payment button on line. They say I can do Invoiceing payment. At Hobbytown, I don't have this problem, they take payments for me.


If you have Paypal set up, then you just need to post your Paypal e-mail address. Anyone can log in to Paypal to pay you then. You don't need to have a button on a separate web page.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Quintillus,
what do I need to do to make this magic happen? Post the e-mail address I used to register with?


----------



## Quintillus (Jul 2, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> Quintillus,
> what do I need to do to make this magic happen? Post the e-mail address I used to register with?


As far as I know, yes. If you go to Paypal, there is a tab for making a payment. It just asks for an e-mail address.

If you care to test it, send me money!

jmdesperATyahooDOTcom


----------

